# Guidance needed



## rjmlw1970 (Nov 17, 2020)

Hi people! I'm a new homeowner to the forum and coild use a little guideance so I dont smoke anymore transformers or hurt myself! Its starting to get cold here on the coast of Virginia, and my family I know would appreciate this this to be up and running again!

4 years ago I bought my first home. The Hvac never seemed to be running quite right. (efficently or economically.)
I hired and bought membership to a local small company, and three years later now, and two transformers later, I decided to dig into it myself.
What I found left me alittle speachless to say the least.
the lack of wire managment, wire caps, and eletrical tape alone was dissipointing to see. (And daunting to even think of getting into myself.) Eletrical and wiring had always been a confusing and frustrating task for me. Over the years though, out of necessity and determination, Ive tackled acouple eletrical issues and thought "this should be now problem now..." famous last words! LOL

So after some wire management, careful planing, and a new tranformer, I think I'm ready to hook this system back up. I have a Photo edited image of the work Ive done sofar, and the planned instalation point of the stepdown transformed (120v to 24v)

The reason I'm needing this guidance. After re-doing the wire management, and tracing pathways. I found that not only was the system a mess, 3 wires from the theromstat wire not hooked up properly as well.

I've traced the system schematics and color coded my wire pathways. (adding in the correct wires and color coding to missmatched colors...)

I have a simple stepdown transformer with two wires in and two out, so pretty straith forward there. What I need to know are where the Primary and Comm wire splice in positions need to be for the system to funtion properly. (and not fry another transformer)


----------



## beenthere (May 30, 2009)

Thank you for your post. We're a Professional site only.

Glad to see you already posted at our sister site, DIYCHATROOM.COM

I'll be closing this thread now.


----------

